# Kid on Xmas morning



## Zenooph (26/6/15)

Technically this isn't vapemail as much as "vape order and pickup" but I have just placed my biggest order to date at Skyblue and I'm picking it up tomorrow!.

I honestly don't know how I am going to sleep tonight! New toys, new flavours...I might just explode from all the excitement.

Well, that's my Friday contribution.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3 | Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Andre (26/6/15)

Lol, have flavourful dreams!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Zenooph (28/6/15)

Picked up my order from @Derick and @Melinda yesterday and I am in heaven! Thanks you two. You make my vaping awesome and I just love visiting. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Derick (28/6/15)

Zenooph said:


> Picked up my order from @Derick and @Melinda yesterday and I am in heaven! Thanks you two. You make my vaping awesome and I just love visiting.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Always a pleasure to meet up with you, your excitement is very contagious

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## zadiac (28/6/15)

You should post your vape mail here http://www.ecigssa.co.za/bumpedy-bump-vape-mail.t250/page-385#post-239273 in the official vape mail thread 

Happy vaping!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## DarkSide (28/6/15)

Zenooph said:


> Technically this isn't vapemail as much as "vape order and pickup" but I have just placed my biggest order to date at Skyblue and I'm picking it up tomorrow!.
> 
> I honestly don't know how I am going to sleep tonight! New toys, new flavours...I might just explode from all the excitement.
> 
> Well, that's my Friday contribution.



@Zenooph Know the feeling oh! so well...I am expecting 3 vape mails this week, also the largest to date, "Boys will be boys and we will still need our _toys_...to keep us happy...Congrats on the purchase(s), enjoy!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

